# Guide : Copy DVD Movies Without Any Errors !!!



## go4saket (Jun 25, 2006)

Copying Movies from DVD has always been a lick and we keep facing different kinds of problem. There are various softwares like DVD Shrink, DVD Decryptor etc with which we can actually copy our DVD's to our HDD even if there is a copy protection lock. There are softwares like AnyDVD which are specifically developed just to break the copy protection in DVD's. 

But even then we do face problems some times in copying DVD as we get errors like "Unrecovered Read Error" or " Data cannot be read" etc. This is because companies making DVD movies make their DVD in such a way that if you ever want to copy it, your DVD ROM will get stuck in a particular area of the DVD which it wont be able to read and therefore gives a data read error. As these areas are blank, you dont miss any movie when you just want to watch the movie.

To overcome this, I just discovered a very simple procedure to bypass all this problems and have success with every single DVD.

Mind You that if there are lot of Dummy Sectors inserted by the DVD companies, the following procedure may take a lot of time, but be sure it will be successful. Incase if you want to save time, there is one more procedure to do so. Check it at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=278698&posted=1#post278698

*Procedure:*
After inserting the DVD you want to copy, start Alcohol 120% and make an image of the DVD to you HDD. Remember to check the box with the "Ignore Read Error" option. Now after your DVD Image creation process in complete, you are free to use any software that you wish to, may that be DVD Decryptor, DVD Shrink, Nero Recode etc...

Thats it... Now feel free to compress, copy or anything that you want to do with the movie...

*Guide To DVDShrink 3.2 : *www.mrbass.org/dvdshrink/*

*Note: Backing up your DVD Movies for storage is legal but distribution of a copied DVD is illegal and I am not resposible for any such thing.*


----------



## JGuru (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info man. Good job. I'll try it.


----------



## go4saket (Jun 25, 2006)

You are always welcome JGuru...


----------



## iMav (Jun 25, 2006)

well u can use #1 DVD ripper. link for the same cannot be provided for obvious reasons


----------



## go4saket (Jun 26, 2006)

@mAV3: You will face the same problem with DVD Ripper also. DVD Ripper works with the same concept as DVD Shrink or DVD Decryptor works and all these softwares gives an error as soon as they find a blank area on the DVD. The only problem with all these softwares are that they donot ignore read errors...


----------



## casanova (Jun 26, 2006)

Another use of Alcohol is that we can even bypass the dvd region protection. As even our normal dvd-roms we cant change the dvd-region more than 5 times, but we can do so in the virtual drives created by alcohol.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2006)

so what u r suggesting use dvd ripper after making an image on the hdd??


----------



## go4saket (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats right... Always go for an image making procedure first followed by the ripping procedure, for which you can use any software that suits you...


----------



## pranshu (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks go4saket. I was facing this problem since long and today by following this procedure, I actually was able to copy a few DVD's that I have always failed to copy. Good and simple...


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm really not sure about this 'coz I've never tried copying DVD files, but sometimes in scratched VCDs we get a problem called cyclic redundancy error.. Do we get the same problem in scratched DVDs..?? And if so, can your method of using Alcohol 120% overcome this problem..???


----------



## go4saket (Jul 5, 2006)

Scratched CD/DVD's are a diffrent issue as in this case the data in that particular area gets destroyed. But in the case of copying movies from DVD, we face a problem of empty cells which I guess the logic is infinite looping. Thats the reason Alcohol 120% is successful with that. But anyways, you can always try Alcohol 120% with scratched CD's also. May be you can succeed.


----------



## wastebag (Jul 15, 2006)

Good guide saket, helped me!


----------



## vrnoormd (Jul 19, 2006)

Copying is ok,  but how to copy only song from a DVD movie?

Pls. tell me How to do this


----------



## go4saket (Jul 20, 2006)

After ripping the movie, use DVD shrink and select only the song part. To do this you will have to select the whole movie and then use the cropping tool to select only the song that you want.

Visit *www.mrbass.org/dvdshrink/ for more help on DVD Shrink.


----------



## Akshay (Jul 24, 2006)

gr8 work saket.. cud store quite a few dvds on hdd.

BTW can any1 suggest a gud alternate to alcohol 120%?


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 8, 2006)

can i use nero 6.6 instead of alcohol for making images


----------



## go4saket (Aug 8, 2006)

Nero cannot overcome the read errors, otherwise called Dummy sectors in a DVD. So the answer is NO.

Check *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...d=1#post278698 for an updated and easier guide...


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 9, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Nero cannot overcome the read errors, otherwise called Dummy sectors in a DVD. So the answer is NO.
> 
> Check *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...d=1#post278698 for an updated and easier guide...



ok , i have registered version of iso buster

if that can help me ???


----------



## demoninside (Aug 9, 2006)

i think in DVD dycryptor itself have n option to insert dummy sector,

but wht ever................


----------



## go4saket (Aug 9, 2006)

demoninside said:
			
		

> i think in DVD dycryptor itself have n option to insert dummy sector,
> 
> but wht ever................



No, I dont think so... But if you use it in combination with RipIt4Me, then you can do it...


----------

